

IndexTank closes down in 24 hours, and Searchify has your back - mthreat
http://blog.searchify.com/2012/04/indextank-closes-24-hours-searchify-has-your-back/

======
athst
With today's acquisition news, I think this is a good reminder of what happens
to a lot of companies when they get acquired.

IndexTank was a good product, and it's a shame that they didn't continue with
it. Yeah they open sourced everything, but that just isn't going to be the
same as if the original team was still developing it.

When an acquisition happens, everyone in the valley is happy, but so often the
users lose out in the end.

~~~
jhandl
The Searchify team grocked the code really fast and already started improving
on it.

Would you have your children stay with their 1st grade teacher all through
elementary, middle and high school?

~~~
athst
I don't agree with that analogy. To me it's more like saying that your
children should have different parents through elementary/middle/high school.

------
taylorbuley
I am not a customer but I feel for those who have to untangle their products
from IndexTank.

I don't know the products well, but if there's parity between them I would be
interested in an explanation of what likely went wrong at IndexTank (business
or technology-wise) and why Searchify thinks it can avoid those problems.

~~~
diego
Nothing went wrong. It was a good deal for everyone involved. The opportunity
for Search as a Service is still there.

------
JohnGolt
Hey guys, not only Searchify, but <http://IndexDen.com> also ready to support
IndexTank users.

------
seltzered_
Heard about you through jimmy in houston, wish you the best of luck.

